

Show HN: I didn't like complicated. This is what I use for monitoring my servers - mikumi
http://pingmonitorapp.michael-kuck.com

======
mikumi
Hi guys, this app is a side project of mine. Originally I developed this app
just for myself, I wanted a super simple solution to keep an eye on my servers
and backends. I was tired of all the other complicated apps, some of which
even require signing up for some services. Now I have released a new v2
version rebuilt from scratch which addresses lots of the feedback I got.

I am sorry about the free/pro thing. I would love to hand out free promo codes
for you guys to try, but unfortunately Apple still doesn’t support promo codes
for in-app purchases. I you have any feedback, I would love to hear it.

